# Vet Visit Today re Home Cooked Diet...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie has never been a good eater - in fact she'd rather not eat at all - so with the pet food recalls (she was on NB Venison and Brown Rice) I had decided that home cooked was the way to go. So, I called the vet's office explained her food had been recalled and that I was interested in a home cooked diet and wanted to make an appointment to discuss a balanced home cooked diet. I was told to put her on a chicken and rice diet until her appointment today. I had specifically asked if any of the vets had experience with home cooking. I was told yes and in fact some of the vets even fed their pups home cooked diets. And, as it was a consultation I was told I didn't need to bring Sophie. Well, I get there and the vet looks surprised that I am dogless and then asks what she can do for me. I tell her I am interested in home cooking for Sophie. I get lectured about how they really discourage home cooking, but if I insist she may have a recipe in her office somewhere that I could use short-term whereas she disappears for about 20 minutes. Gee, I was hoping that she would have been tipped off about why I was coming and had something prepared. Or even that the appointment was with one of the vets who feeds a home cooked diet. Anyway, she comes back with some pages copied out of a book and a few printed off the internet and says this should explain everything I need to know to accomplish my goal, but I should really try to get her to eat the commercial food and that they've only had two cats sick from the tainted food, blah, blah, blah. Then she's off to her next patient. I pay the $100 for the visit and leave thinking I have everything I need so I rush home to study the information and make a grocery list. Well, the information was more info about why I should not feed my dog a home cooked diet and a link to petdiets.com where I can get a personalized home cooked food consultation for $200. I'm out $100 already, don't know anything more than I did before except that I'm now doubting my ability to cook for Sophie without really hurting her. And, the kicker is after feeding her the chicken and rice and veggies which scarfs down for a week she has even less interest in a commercial food even when I mixed it in with the chicken and rice. I am really PO'd about the whole thing. I thought I had found a good vet that I could work with, but I'm now thinking I have a pup who won't eat and I need to find a new vet. Anybody have any advice? Anyone ever use petdiets.com? Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

First, I think I would tell my vet that a refund is in order since he did NOT give you a specific diet.

Second, there are many home cooked diets online if you google. None will be totally nutritional but

at least better than chicken and rice. There is also a food out there called Nature's Variety Raw.

It comes in different meats. I just got the venison as I was feeding NB too. I have to return it today

as it is freezer burned.........grrr. I am still going to replace it and try it though. I will also supplement

with Solid Gold Vitamin and Mineral Supplement powder.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I agree you should ask for a refund from your vet, that was really not an appropriate fee for the service you didn't get








I was reading through my book yesterday "Scared Poopless" and the author has never fed her Maltese commercial food and doesn't recommend it at all. I have to say it put me right off any commercial food to be honest, basically it says the meat supply to all no matter whether they are high priced well known brands to supermarket brands is very questionable, they all use scrap meats unfit for humans from the slaughter yards and addatives and preservatives that would turn your stomach.
I know all vets recommend the commercial foods, saying they are nutritionally balanced etc. but I have to question it these days when we see what is happening and I am really considering changing my boys to home cooked as well, at least I know what they are getting and I will suppliment with vitamins. I have told my vet that I intend to do this and although she is also for the commercial food she didn't try to discourage me considering there are so many recalls.
It's just a shame the pet food industry isn't regulated to make sure that what they say on their labels is actually the truth so we can make a better choice for all our little fluffbuts, Scooby hates commercial food and Koko is a glutton and will eat anything. Yesterday I fed them boiled chicken, mixed vegies and added some missing link and they both ate it all up. I did cook up a large batch of my own mixture which made like a large cookie slab, I then cut it into cubes and froze it in ziplock bags and I give them that each day too and they love it. What started off as a recipe for liver treats, I have added to it and even my vet says it is a very nutricious food and they should do well eating it. If you want to know what I put in it just pm me and I will write it out for you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

You should get your money back, because that was not a helpful vet visit at all. I've looked on line as well at recipes - but was confused by how much to actually serve (there didn't appear to be serving sizes on the recipes that I looked at). It was easier for me to figure out meat baby food (only use the kind w/no onion powder); I did this when my Mini. Schnz. was loosing wt. so rapidly (an old age issue). Then I went from that to just boiling a chicken for her every week - but I just fed her however much she wanted to eat because weight gain was not an issue - that's not helpful.

If you figure out the serving size thing - let us know.

Sorry you went thru such a waste of time and money w/your vet.

j


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for your responses. Regarding serving size, other than the $200 fee for a recipe petdiets.com did have some free information. One was a calculator to figure out how much to feed your pup based on their weight and the calorie/energy content of the food (or something like that). Sophie weighs 7 pounds and her daily intake should be 8 ozs. according to their site. If I hadn't spent the money at the vet I may have been tempted to spend it at petdiets.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a similar experience with my vet. On our last visit for a check-up, I asked about home cooking for Boo & Hannah because of all the recalls. First, he tried to sell me Science Diet, when I declined, he gave me a lecture on feeding table scraps to my dogs. I was mortified. I got the impression he thought I was wanting to feed them just anything off the table, which I have never done & don't plan to do. He was no help at all. Since Boo has a sensitive tummy,& has had Pancreatitis with no known cause, I would be hesitant to just wing it on my own. I only wanted to know what I could make that would be healthy & safe, but the vet was no help at all.







The only human food Boo & Hannah get are bites of raw baby carrots & saltfree greenbeans for snacks. They both eat NB Reduced fat dry kibble. I wanted info on a healthy lowfat homecooked diet & portion sizes & got a lecture on the evils of table scraps.







The lecture was free, I only paid for the checkup.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow $100 for THAT?! I'd try to get even a partial refund too--won't hurt to try. I think that there are still good foods that are safe to feed, but if you feel more comfortable doing home cooking then try to find a veterinary nutritionist or even holistic vet. I'd also buy books on nutrition and do lots of reading. I've seen Dr. Pitcairn's book as well as others at even Barnes and Noble. I'm so sorry your visit was so lacking in info; hopefully you can find more help with a specialist.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinny has been on a home cooked diet since he was 10 weeks old and he will be 3 in July. I really don't do anything complicated, I buy boneless skinless chicken breast in bulk, mix it with a carb, usually white or brown rice and peas and carrots. I sometimes use Missing Link. He has never ever had a medical problem, his teeth are pearl white, no dentals, no skin problems and he came from a true back-yard breeder. I don't know why we are so discouraged from cooking for them as long as it isn't table scraps, like stuff we wouldn't eat or is ready for the garbage. Lily and Jasper came to me with horrible tear stain and literally brown teeth, by the time they were spayed, neutered, they didn't need a dental, they each had to have a tooth pulled because of crowding, but no cleaning necessary. I don't know if I will be berated for the way I cook for them but they are all healthy, happy and full of energy. I used to use ground beef or chicken and occasionally liver for something different but Jasper has a very sensitive stomach and beef goes right through him, Vinny and Lily never had a problem with any of it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't blame you for being P.O'd! You shouldn't be charged for anything. No disrespect meant to our Dr. Jaimie, but on average vets are the worst ones to ask.

I am posting here a copy of my post from Apr. 3.

Here is my recipe for homemade food. I started making it originally because Frosty's liver and kidney values on his blood tests were not good. I've used parts of several recipes I've read in various books and from Pico's Parent here on SM. I submitted it to Lew Olson on b-Naturals website and got his comments. I submitted it to 2 different vets I use, all with good result. I vary it using different veggies and more or less eggs and cottage cheese. The only way I like it is if everything is run through a food processor and then mixed well.

*Frosty's Doggie Patties*
Boil, cool and process: (all measures are after cooking)
20 -24 oz. skinless boneless chicken breast or thighs without additives (can also use other low fat meats or organ meat like chicken gizzards or liver)
3-4 eggs hard boiled
1 lg. sweet potato (or yam) baked or boiled
12 oz. cooked brown rice or combination of rice, oats, or 7 grain cereal
9 oz. veggies (any combo fresh or frozen peas, greenbeans, carrots, zucchini, etc.--NO onions or garlic )
Combine in lg. Kitchen Aid stainless mixer bowl.
Add to mixture:
1 Tbsp. ground calcium carbonate tablets and for older dogs 1 Tbsp. ground Glucosamine
¼ to ½ tsp. sea salt
sprinkle of garlic powder for flavor (if preferred)
1-2 Tbsp. No Salt tomato paste
2 Tbsp. canola oil
½ c. sm. curd cottage cheese (can be processed with the rice briefly)
Mix well with stand mixer.
For small dogs use ¼ cup measure and either put directly into sandwich bag, pat to a round flat shape and freeze---or it you like it firmer at feeding time bake patties first.
To bake; Measure the ¼ c. amount and pat onto a cookie sheet that has been sprinkled with plain commercially purchased bread crumbs (or corn meal). The crumbs keep it from sticking and makes the patties easier to handle. When the sheet is full of 'patties', sprinkle additional crumbs over the top and pat into ea. patty. Bake in 350 oven for about 12 minutes. (everything in the patty is pre-cooked, but this will make them easier to handle both before and after freezing. Do not try to 'brown' the patties.
Remove from oven and let the sheet cool before removing patties. They are delicate and easy to crumble. I put them on a towel covered rack for further cooling before putting in sandwich bags and freezing.
To feed; The night before take one out of freezer into refrig. My dog likes them warm, so I warm in microwave about 10 seconds before feeding, then cut it in half, leaving half in bag in refrig, and cut the other half into little bites. I use the ½ patty as ½ the meal. The rest of the meal is canned premium holistic food, with a little plain yogurt on the side, and any added supplements. Also free feed dry food. For the evening feeding use the other ½ patty (with your canned food) and take a new one out of the freeze for tomorrow. If you don't supplement with canned and dry food, then you'll use whole patties—depending on dogs size and appetite. I would regularly weigh your dog to see if the calories are adequate.
With ¼ c. amounts this makes 30 frozen patties.


Using variation of meats used and veggies used and also using vitamin/mineral supplements you could probably use this type of food entirely without commercial. It is just that I am not a vet nutritionist and don't want to be the one to say that.









Enjoy!

Dee


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Wow $100 for THAT?! I'd try to get even a partial refund too--won't hurt to try. I think that there are still good foods that are safe to feed, but if you feel more comfortable doing home cooking then try to find a veterinary nutritionist or even holistic vet. I'd also buy books on nutrition and do lots of reading. I've seen Dr. Pitcairn's book as well as others at even Barnes and Noble. I'm so sorry your visit was so lacking in info; hopefully you can find more help with a specialist.[/B]


I would definetly ask for a refund I wouldn't have paid to begin with. There ar plenty of receipes on the internet. Jaime also recommended these books: 

http://www.amazon.com/Waltham-Book-Clinica...1651&sr=1-1

and this one

http://www.amazon.com/Waltham-Book-Clinica...1651&sr=1-1

and definetly not  this one

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Prepared-Dog-Ca...1737&sr=1-1

You see free advice from Dr. Jaime.....you didn't have to go to far.

THANKS JAIME!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> http://www.amazon.com/Waltham-Book-Clinica...1651&sr=1-1
> 
> and this one
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Waltham-Book-Clinica...1651&sr=1-1[/B]


The two links are the same book.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Dr. Pitcairn's book...I just ordered mine, and it should be here sometime this week. This book is highly recommended and you will get so much information from it. I got it from amazon.com...Just do a search and several home cooking for dogs books will come up. Good luck!
I would be soo upset if my vet did that to me. Unfortunately, most vets are not trained in nutrition, and you need to go to a holistic vet to get someone who really knows about dog nutrition.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=367605
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is the other book link


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! $100 for that! Anyone that knows me knows that I never, ever complain about medical charges. My husband is a healthcare professional and we just never complain. Having said that, is $100 your vet's charge for an office visit? Mine over in Gulfport charges $28 or $35 depending on the complaint. I can't imagine that you could be charged $100 when they didn't see your dog and just talked to you. I don't have a problem with the lecture, because you are paying for the vet's advice and that is what she gave you. I am just bowled over at the price. I won't be coming to NOLA for vet care! LOL


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Linda, I completely sympathize. Luci is the EXACT same way. When she was a baby, she LOVED the puppy Wellness, but when I switched her to adult, she would NOT touch it. So, I switched her to NB, and then after she refused to eat it, I switched her to EVO (which, she eats, but not like most dogs scarf everything down). So, when this whole thing w/ recall started, I started making her food, and after receiving a similar but not as harsh lecture from our Vet, (she did give me some recipes which I posted) she ate everything from her bowl! So, she liked my cooking...and not her kibble. SO, now, when I try to give her EVO, she won't eat it...... so...I have been mixing kibble with my cooking... I guess you could try using Merrick's which isn't on the recall list. Also, the books are a great idea!!!
PS.. I HONESTLY can't believe they charged you that much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I would be just as PO'd as you!!! I would def. get my $$$ back! They didnt even help you with anything! I dont know much about home cooking, but I dont see how it can be "bad" as long as you try to make sure they are receiving all the nutrients they need....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg, my advice is that you need to go and get your money back!!! Explain to whoever that what was communicated to you was NOT what you got and you want your money back! I hope it works out and I hope you can find the info you need (sorry I can't help!).


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh that sucks! I would call back and ask for half of your money back- or write a letter at the very least.

I have found that many vets do not know a lot about food. A friend of mine that is a vet in the states said their training on nutrition is very very limited in school. 

I bought several books on Amazon about home cooking. I have not committed to doing it just yet, but the books have been very interesting. 

Here are the books I bought

Real Food for Dogs

Better foods for dogs: complete cookbook

The whole pet diet


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw this on the Oprah show last week about holistic feeding for our pups:

http://www.oprah.com/tows/slide/200704/200...5_350_113.jhtml
_
Dr. Marty Goldstein, author of The Nature of Animal Healing, is an expert on holistic pet medicine and the veterinarian caring for Oprah's dog Sophie, who is suffering from kidney failure. Based on Dr. Marty's advice, Oprah says she now feeds her dogs a mixed diet of chicken, beef, lamb, brown rice, potatoes and carrots.

Dr. Marty says most people feed their dogs diets that go against their animal nature. He says a dog that eats only dry food is like a person who eats nothing but carbs!

Dr. Marty says the best thing for a dog to eat is raw meat. Dr. Marty says his own dog, Danny, ate this diet and lived to be 19! "Danny lived on fresh cooked meat and brown rice and carrots, peas, lamb, potatoes. You know, real food. What did they eat in nature? They ate real food."

To get Dr. Marty's advice on what to feed your pet, visit_ www.drmarty.com.


I haven't gone this rout yet but am thinking of incorporating some fresh cooked portion with some Merrick food, which Bailey is in the process of switching to.

Leslie


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I saw the Oprah thing too, but I have two concerns. First, he doesn't talk about supplements, or how if you home cook variety is good. Second, if Oprah does it I'm afraid others will jump on the bandwagon without doing their research first. Don't get me wrong, I believe in holistic practices, but I hope people read read read before commiting to it. Personally, I did some research and its not for me, but I'm all for new things if researched first.



> I saw this on the Oprah show last week about holistic feeding for our pups:
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/tows/slide/200704/200...5_350_113.jhtml
> _
> ...


I'm also trying to switch Bella to Merrick, how's it going for you and Bailey? I hope Bella eats it, it sounds like a great food ingredient wise. I feed Bella boiled chicken daily with her dry food, maybe the chicken will entice her and she will discover she likes it, fingers crossed


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> I saw the Oprah thing too, but I have two concerns. First, he doesn't talk about supplements, or how if you home cook variety is good. Second, if Oprah does it I'm afraid others will jump on the bandwagon without doing their research first. Don't get me wrong, I believe in holistic practices, but I hope people read read read before commiting to it. Personally, I did some research and its not for me, but I'm all for new things if researched first.
> 
> ....
> I'm also trying to switch Bella to Merrick, how's it going for you and Bailey? I hope Bella eats it, it sounds like a great food ingredient wise. I feed Bella boiled chicken daily with her dry food, maybe the chicken will entice her and she will discover she likes it, fingers crossed
> ...



Yeah, noticed that too but on his site he does include supplement info and then some. I don’t think I can go home cooked rout because I am over loaded time wise as it is... but I will incorporate it as a treat from time to time!

He's doing well on the Wilderness blend of Merrick for the past 3 days... wont touch the Royal canin kibble much and just picks out the Merrick... poop is less than before (must be from less fillers) but a little softer than norm... he's still adjusting so we shall see







He has been fussy in the past when we tried NB or Solid Gold... so hope this sticks!

(((( and praying the food issue gets under control ASAP! ))))


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all, it has been such a long time since I have posted on here.

I'm thinking of doing the home cooking thing for Lacey too. The reason why is because of my cat. All these years (12) I have been feeding him a dry, good quality cat food. About 3 months ago he became very tried, not playing and not eating much. Took him to the vet and found out he is diabetic. Why is he diabetic? because of the dry food. Cats need lots of moisture in their food and of course dry food can't give them this. All these years I thought I was feeding my cat the best and I find out that he is now diabetic because of this. Now I'm starting to wonder if the same can happen to dogs. My vet wasn't much help with food recommendations...gave me a website to go to to learn about cats and diabetes. And when it comes to a raw or fresh food diet for Lacey he has no recommendations at all. I think I know more than he does. So I know how frustrating this can be.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I got so confused by the lack of information I received from the vet I gave up and am hand feeding Sophie the NB Duck and Potato. She starves herself all day and then wants to eat a little at night. A vet was on the local news last night - she is a holistic vet. She said the best thing you can do for your pet is to cook for them. The news station posted the following recipes. I thought you would need more supplements, but what do I know?





Recipes

*<H5 class=vitstorydate>03:27 PM CDT on Tuesday, May 15, 2007</H5>



HOME MADE DOG FOOD 



1 POUND OF GROUND MEAT (BEEF, TURKEY,CHICKEN ,PORK OR VENISON) 

ONE HALF POUND CARBOHYDRATES (RICE,POTATO OR OATMEAL) 

ONE HALF POUND GREENS (COLLARD, MUSTARD OR TURNIP) 



BOIL THE MEAT 

COMBINE THE COOKED CARBOHYDRATES AND GREENS 



ADD ONE TEASPOON OF POWERED CALCIUM CARBONATE 

ADD 2 TEASPOONS OF COLD PRESSED EXTRA VIRGIN OLIVE OIL 



BLEND AND SERVE 



IF YOUR DOG IS VERY ACTIVE OR HAS A DIGESTIVE ISSUE YOU CAN FEED IT TWICE A DAY. AN OLDER OR INACTIVE DOG ONLY NEEDS THIS DIET ONCE A DAY. 

FOR VERY SMALL DOGS SERVE ONLY 1/4 CUP 

MEDIUM DOGS 1/2 TO 3/4 CUP 

LARGE DOG 1/12 TO 2 CUPS 





MAKE SURE YOU KNOW THE HEALTH OF YOUR DOG BEFORE BEGINNING THIS DIET. THIS DIET IS NOT FOR DOGS WITH DIABETES. 



------------------- 



HOMEMADE CAT FOOD 



USE ALMOST 100% MEAT 

3/4 CUP MUSCLE MEAT 

1/4 ORGAN MEAT (HEART, KIDNEY OR LIVER) 



ADD 1/4 TEASPOON COD LIVER OIL 



A SMALL AMOUNT OF GREEN VEGETABLE MAY BE ADDED 



MAKE SURE YOU KNOW THE HEALTH OF YOUR CAT BEFORE BEGINNING THIS DIET.*


----------

